# Failover IPv6 wireless and ethernet



## teisho (Oct 20, 2017)

Hey!
I'm stuck with _lagg_-device and IPv6.
Everything works fine with IPv4, unless I plugin a IPv6 network.
If a IPv6 cable is attached, no network access is possible.
Any Ideas?


/etc/rc.conf:

```
ifconfig_em0="up"
wlans_iwm0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA"
create_args_wlan0="wlanaddr aa:bb:cc:da:23:42"
cloned_interfaces="lagg0"
ifconfig_lagg0="up laggproto failover laggport em0 laggport wlan0 DHCP"
ifconfig_lagg0_ipv6="inet6 accept_rtadv"
rtsold_enable="YES"
```

`# ifconfig`

```
em0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
   options=200080<VLAN_HWCSUM,RXCSUM_IPV6>
   ether aa:bb:cc:da:23:42
   nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
   media: Ethernet autoselect
   status: no carrier
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
   options=600003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
   inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
   inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2
   inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
   nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
   groups: lo 50
wlan0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
   ether 50:7b:9d:da:21:68
   nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
   media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet OFDM/54Mbps mode 11a
   status: associated
   ssid Echelon channel 36 (5180 MHz 11a) bssid 12:23:42:23:5:23
   regdomain FCC country US authmode WPA2/802.11i privacy ON
   deftxkey UNDEF AES-CCM 2:128-bit AES-CCM 3:128-bit txpower 17 bmiss 10
   mcastrate 6 mgmtrate 6 scanvalid 60 wme roaming MANUAL
   groups: wlan
lagg0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
   ether aa:bb:cc:da:23:42
   inet6 fe80::bbbb:aaaa:ddee:2342%lagg0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x4
   inet6 fd00::bbbb:aaaa:ddee:2342 prefixlen 64 autoconf
   inet 192.168.0.122 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.0.255
   nd6 options=23<PERFORMNUD,ACCEPT_RTADV,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
   media: Ethernet autoselect
   status: active
   groups: lagg
   laggproto failover lagghash l2,l3,l4
   laggport: em0 flags=1<MASTER>
   laggport: wlan0 flags=4<ACTIVE>
```


----------

